# Ashton VSG Sorcerer's



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

My new box of 
Ashton VSG Sorcerer's they are 7 x 49's













Ashton's VSG is without a doubt, one of the world’s finest cigars. 
Well thats what I think anyway!

Bill


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

jesus those look like small bats.


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Very fine choice, VSG's are awesome smokes


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You love putting big sticks in your mouth don't you Bill LOL Nice pick up brother!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> You love putting big sticks in your mouth don't you Bill LOL Nice pick up brother!


good god man,, lol you can't say stuff like that in a cigar forum !


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those look great


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm deeeeelish! Love the VSG!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Beauty man!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree Bill, VSG's are the best!

Those look good enough to eat.

Now go make out with one!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> good god man,, lol you can't say stuff like that in a cigar forum !


Should we ban him?????:ban:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Om nom nom nom om nom nom nom om om om nom!!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Jeez Bill, you have enough cigars?

Looks good though.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet! Love VSG's good choice


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im waiting for the "Here is my stash" thread so I can ka-splooge


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i LOVE VSGS!!

cant get enough


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Glock gime that box


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

dude thats not even fair... im with jon on this one give me that box!!!!!!!! so jealous... vsg is one of the best most consistent smokes around


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Lotsa pleasure in that box. Good score!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ashton VSG Sorcerer's Smoked Go here for Photo's!!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/249727-glockg23-files-3.html


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful sticks there.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Mouthwatering pics, I was just thinking about what I'm going to smoke tonight - after that there is no other choice, thanks for the help(wish I had a box)


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Now I know what I'm getting when I get my student loan money in August!


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW!....has to be one of my all time fav smokes have fun with that box and if its 2 may for u 2 handle u can send some my way and ill take care of em!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If that doesnt get a rise in your Levis then there is something wrong with ya.


----------

